# What does Placenta Pathology test for after birth ?



## Jim Saves (Jun 10, 2017)

My wife got a call from her Doctor today stating that she needs to come in and get additional testing because something came up positive in her Placenta Pathology after a successful healthy full term baby. 

She did not state what and when we called she had already left the office for the weekend and did not leave any notes. 

How concerning is this ? What risks are there for her , is it cancer or anything serious like that ?


----------

